# Nick Gibbs accident and recovery



## custard (7 Jul 2014)

I just heard that Nick Gibbs from British Woodworker was in a serious car accident recently and publication of the magazine has been suspended pending his recovery.

If you're reading this Nick...best wishes for a very speedy recovery, we're thinking of you.


----------



## Racers (7 Jul 2014)

That's shocking news get well soon Nick. 


Pete


----------



## CHJ (7 Jul 2014)

Afraid Nick looks to be yet another cyclist to come of worse in an encounter with a motor vehicle.
UKW has not received any recent news of his condition and only has details of what we believe to be the initial accident reports.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gl ... e-28007510

http://www.gloucestershireecho.co.uk/Cy ... story.html

http://www.gloucestershireecho.co.uk/Cy ... story.html


----------



## Newbie_Neil (7 Jul 2014)

Nick,

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Neil


----------



## StevieB (7 Jul 2014)

Sad news and wishing Nick well for a good recovery.

Steve


----------



## Peter Sefton (7 Jul 2014)

I am sure all of our thoughts go out to Nick and his family at this time whist Nick undergoes further tests and recovery.
Peter


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2014)

I've just had E mail notification that the mag. will be delayed until October.


Edited to say get well soon, Nick. The post sounded heartless - it wasn't meant to.


----------



## morfa (7 Jul 2014)

Blimey. Really sad to hear. Get well soon Nick, yours is about the only woodworking magazine which is actually worth reading.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 Jul 2014)

My thoughts for a speedy recovery too Nick.


----------



## Baldhead (7 Jul 2014)

Hope Nick makes a speedy recovery with no long lasting problems.

Take care

Baldhead


----------



## DTR (7 Jul 2014)

Wishing Nick a speedy recovery


----------



## WibbleWobble (7 Jul 2014)

Wishing Nick a fast and full recovery.

Pete


----------



## KevM (7 Jul 2014)

Shocking news - very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.

Donate to Wiltshire Air Ambulance or charity number 1144097 if you use Charities Aid Foundation or similar.


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jul 2014)

Yes, it's very sad. But he is in a brand new state-of-the-art intensive care unit getting the best care he could hope for. He has been kept sedated whilst his head injury improves and then the docs will try to bring him round when they see fit. Nick's a tenacious old booger, so if anyone can pull through this, Nick can.
S


----------



## John15 (7 Jul 2014)

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery Nick.

John


----------



## Harbo (7 Jul 2014)

Wishing Nick a speedy recovery.

Rod


----------



## PAC1 (7 Jul 2014)

Best wishes Nick

Peter


----------



## paul-c (7 Jul 2014)

best Wishes to Nick
hope he has a speedy recovery.
paul-c


----------



## Charlie Woody (7 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear of Nick's accident. I wish him all the best for a speedy & full recovery. My good wishes also to his family at this difficult time.


----------



## Smithy (7 Jul 2014)

Very sad news indeed. As per other comments Nicks publications are excellent. Wishing Nick a speedy recovery

Mike'


----------



## dickm (7 Jul 2014)

Now I know why he didn't reply to an email last week. A really good (actually, that should read "bad") reason for the lack of reply.

Terrible news - best wishes, Nick, for a speedy recovery. As a cyclist, there is an awful feeling of "there but for fortune..."


----------



## Graham Orm (7 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Nick.


----------



## mailee (7 Jul 2014)

Very sorry to hear this news. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery Nick.


----------



## Halo Jones (8 Jul 2014)

I am really sorry to hear about this. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery Nick.


----------



## Eric The Viking (8 Jul 2014)

Nick's arguably in the best possible place he can be right now, which is a blessing and gives cause for hope. 

The old hospital, Frenchay, had a highly regarded trama unit, which only a few weeks ago permanently relocated to state-of-the-art facilities in the new Southmead hospital. 

The accident itself sounds horrible, and thoughts and prayers are with both Nick and the family, obviously. 

E.


----------



## xy mosian (8 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Nick! My thoughts go out to you and your family, wishing you all the strength needed.
xy


----------



## lanemaux (9 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Nick, we in Canada are pulling for you. And counting my wifes side of the family , that makes a pretty formidable cheering section.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (10 Jul 2014)

Terrible news. Hope you make a full and speedy recovery Nick.

All the best from Ian and his team at S&R.


----------



## Ring (10 Jul 2014)

best Wishes to Nick hope you get well soon.
Jim


----------



## Philly (10 Jul 2014)

What awful news - wishing you a speedy and full recovery, Nick!
Philly


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Jul 2014)

Get well soon Nick


----------



## Graham Orm (10 Jul 2014)

Any updates anyone?


----------



## Glynne (10 Jul 2014)

Not sure whether anyone on the Forum is a close mates of Nick (I've only met him at Harrogate & the European) but if there is, I for one would be happy to chip in for a get well gift or some flowers for his good lady.


----------



## Peter Sefton (10 Jul 2014)

Latest I heard was Nick was doing well.
Cheers Peter


----------



## bugbear (10 Jul 2014)

Best wishes to Nick - hurry back, we miss you.  

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Jul 2014)

Terrible news. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.

Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 Jul 2014)

Well chaps, I have good news. 
I've just been to visit him and he is awake, lucid and impatient to get out and back doing stuff. He didn't stop talking all the time I was there and I suspect that the nursing staff think that he is being just a tad difficult. So Normal For Nick, I'd say. 
We don't know when he will get home, but I think we can safely assume that we haven't lost him and he is on the mend. 
He wasn't aware that there was a thread on here about him, so I told him that lots of people were rooting for him (perhaps that should be routing for him ☺) 
I thought you would all like to know.


----------



## Racers (11 Jul 2014)

That's good news, thanks for letting us know Steve.

Pete


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Jul 2014)

Thanks Steve, good news.


----------



## yetloh (11 Jul 2014)

Great news, Steve. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Jim


----------



## WellsWood (11 Jul 2014)

Steve Maskery":1y7izlu7 said:


> ...he is awake, lucid and impatient to get out and back doing stuff. He didn't stop talking all the time I was there....



Yup, sounds like the Nick I know :wink: . Thanks Steve, for keeping us all in the loop. Any clues how long he's going to be incarcerated or is it too early to say?

Get well soon Nick.


----------



## toysandboats (11 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the update Steve, good to know that Nick is getting back to his normal self. I think he really is a special guy with his passion for wood and wood magazines.

David


----------



## Baldhead (11 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the update Steve, I look forward to Nick posting something on here when he's well enough.

Baldhead


----------



## Richard Findley (11 Jul 2014)

Only just seen this! Read the early part of the thread in horror! Glad to read the later part of the thread. Wishing Nick all the best and a speedy recovery!!

Richard


----------



## ossyhugh (12 Jul 2014)

thanks - great news.

hugh


----------



## tinytim1458 (13 Jul 2014)

Nick

wishing you all the best and hope you have a speedy and comfortable recovery. 

Have meet you on a few occasions and you are a true gentleman who had helped me loads in the past.

All my best. 

Tim


----------



## jimi43 (13 Jul 2014)

WOW...I missed this earlier and I am rather glad I did given the early prognosis! :shock: 

Steve...huge thanks for going to check on Nick personally...and also a big sigh of relief on the latest news...which was a LOT better than the earlier press reports.

Wishing you a very speedy and complete recovery Nick...

Jimi


----------



## Andy M (17 Jul 2014)

Shocked to hear of the accident and thrilled that he is on the road to recovery.

Really enjoyed our conversation at the Bodgers Ball Nick

Andy, from Norfolk


----------



## plywood (19 Jul 2014)

So sorry to hear of Nicks awful accident - I look forward to good news of his recovery in the next issue of British Woodworking whenever it is published. Please add my best wishes to the many I am sure he has received.


----------



## dickm (19 Jul 2014)

Had an email from Nick yesterday aplogising for delay in responding to mine! Suggests he's on the mend - long may it continue


----------



## Peter Sefton (19 Jul 2014)

dickm":l3hqix6d said:


> Had an email from Nick yesterday aplogising for delay in responding to mine! Suggests he's on the mend - long may it continue



That's great news!  

Cheers Peter


----------



## Baldhead (20 Jul 2014)

Great news Dick, thanks for letting us know.

Baldhead


----------



## Nick Gibbs (21 Jul 2014)

Wow: what amazing feedback. Thanks everyone, and particularly Steve M for visiting.

I am very much better, and am now in the Brain Injury Rehabilitation Unit at the old Frenchay centre, which has a remarkable collection of staff and patients, including a wonderful young woodworker called Ross who was badly damaged in a van crash a few months ago.

I believe my head was hit by the wing mirror of a modern Land Rover or similar on 24th June, and taken by helicopter (I think) to Swindon Great Western Hospital. They were unable to work on the fractured skull, but put me into a coma and sent me Southmead in Bristol (though I didn't know that). I was operated on once (or maybe more), and asleep for 12 days I'm told. I had some marvellous dreams, believing at one stage I was being treated in a golf club and at another in a woodworking shop!!!!

Two or three weeks at Southmead were very difficult (though aided by some lovely people) because I couldn't find out when and how I was to be released, and on a few occasions I tried to escape. Things are much better now, and I will write about some of the special people who have helped me, and also the concept of aiding brain injuries. It has been an amazing experience. I have been home for one quick weekend, and with a bit of luck will be released permanently in two more weeks. 

We are not going to publish an issue of British Woodworking in July (the August issue), and hope to have the next one (BW47) out near the end of August, with the D&M Tool Show Shop Guide. The next issue of Living Woods is likely to be out in September as I just don't have the energy to do two issues at the same time, though I must thank my assistants Sarah and Amy for their very hard work when I've been away from the office, and our annual Complete Guide to Woodfuel should be out soon. 

Many thanks to everyone who has continued their subscription and been so supportive, and for some of the presents I've been sent. 

All the best

Nick


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (21 Jul 2014)

That is all very good news Nick, so glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Jul 2014)

Great to hear that you are on the mend, Nick. Take it easy and don't be too eager to rush back to work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (21 Jul 2014)

Paul Chapman":ro5srayz said:


> Great to hear that you are on the mend, Nick. Take it easy and don't be too eager to rush back to work.
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Seconded - your health needs must come way ahead of getting out a coupla' magazines.

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (21 Jul 2014)

Yes good news Nick but don't rush things?

Rod


----------



## Baldhead (21 Jul 2014)

Pleased to hear your 'fixed' Nick, I can only echo what's been said by Paul and Bugbear, take your time and don't rush things.

Baldhead


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Jul 2014)

Baldhead":1ljmazom said:


> Pleased to hear your 'fixed' Nick, I can only echo what's been said by Paul and Bugbear, take your time and don't rush things.
> 
> Baldhead



+ 1, please, please give yourself time to make a proper recovery before starting back to work! All the best.


----------



## PAC1 (21 Jul 2014)

It is good to see message from you Nick. Best wishes


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Jul 2014)

It's really good to hear from you Nick; so pleased you are back on the scene, take it easy - we will all be here when you are back to full strength. The being treated in a Golf club sounds like a nightmare to me!
I will pass on the good news to Help 4 Heroes who you have been so supportive of.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Jul 2014)

Best wishes Nick. A happier outcome than it could have been.


----------



## MickCheese (22 Jul 2014)

That is such good news.

As for my magazine, it's just not a priority for me and shouldn't be for you.

Keep getting better.

Mick


----------



## Ring (22 Jul 2014)

Great news Nick, Take your time and get fully fit your health is the most important thing in life.
Jim


----------



## KevM (22 Jul 2014)

Great to hear of your progress Nick - how about a limited edition of your hand-made helicopters in air ambulance livery?

Take care.


----------



## morfa (23 Jul 2014)

Nick Gibbs":30uiw8hq said:


> I am very much better, and am now in the Brain Injury Rehabilitation Unit at the old Frenchay centre, which has a remarkable collection of staff and patients, including a wonderful young woodworker called Ross who was badly damaged in a van crash a few months ago.



Good to hear you're on the mend. As others have said, take it easy for a while. It can take a while to come back fully from these things.


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (23 Jul 2014)

Hi Nick - just wishing you all the best after what sounds like a very serious injury, and glad to see you've typed a message back on here - take it easy mate and my very best wishes for a full recovery over time & take the time too to get yourself better - that's the important thing

My dad had a brain injury a few years back, and your description about escaping made me laugh as my dad tried the same thing - he was in a 4 day coma and had 1/3rd of his skull removed to relieve pressure on the brain - to this day he is still convinced that my missus and her sister were nurses whilst he was in a prison - even after 4 years he knows it didn't happen but he says the memory is there - the brain is an amazing piece of machinery

Best wishes
Nick
Jet


----------



## SammyQ (24 Jul 2014)

Seconding or thirding what Paul and Paul said. The mag will keep - think of it as a good wine: it will mature with gestation(?) and will be the better for it. Your health is more important.

I write this having read and rejected every other one on the street (save the odd F&C) and not missed one issue....dagnabit, I MUST fill in that subs. form instead of trundling downs to the shops...


Sam


----------



## tinytim1458 (24 Jul 2014)

Great news Nick that you are on the mend. 
As everyone says business can wait you keeping getting better and have plenty of rest that's what you need to concentrate on now. 

All My friends best. 
Tim


----------



## bdowen (13 Aug 2014)

Have just been complaining by email about non arrival of August issue, then came across this post. Feel a bit of a *** now. Hope recovery goes well, I will await your return patiently. Good luck


----------



## custard (13 Aug 2014)

Top man Nick, take your time getting well. We'll all be waiting for you (and your wonderful magazine) when your good and ready to start again!


----------



## Peter Sefton (13 Aug 2014)

custard":xjzajewi said:


> Top man Nick, take your time getting well. We'll all be waiting for you (and your wonderful magazine) when your good and ready to start again!



Well said I custard I agree totally with your sentiments, catch up Nick when you are good and ready.
Peter


----------



## Nick Gibbs (28 Aug 2014)

So sorry I haven't replied earlier to thank everyone for their support (and if I have replied, apologies for my poor memory). 

I have been working on the D&M Show Guide and the next issue of British Woodworking, which needs to be out by the end of September so that we can insider the Show Guide. I will be having a stand at D&M's Tool Show at Kempton in October.

It is proving to be a big challenge getting back into magazines, partly through my exhaustion and partly through reduced funds as we have missed a few issues. Advertisers and subscribers (and readers generally) have been amazingly supportive, for which I am very grateful, though I haven't informed digital readers well enough yet. One big problem however is that GMC have refused to take the Show Guide which was supposed to be inserted with a couple of their magazines, particularly Furniture & Cabinetmaking. They have said British Woodworking and I being mentioned in the guide a couple of times (I kept the mentions to a minimum) mean they will not put the Guide in with their magazines. As you can imagine this has been rather stressful and a shock. Woodworker and Good Woodworking have been more supportive. We are now having to pay for magazines we paid to send to GMC's printers to be sent to other printers. That hurts.

Thanks to everyone else, and hopefully I'll see woodworkers at Kempton where we will have the latest issue with a full report on my accident and the consequences!!

All the best

Nick


----------



## Peter Sefton (28 Aug 2014)

Great to see you back on the forum Nick, I read your very funny blog about your escape plans from your early weeks in recovery.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (28 Aug 2014)

I'll be at kempton Park Nick and will come by to introduce myself and give you my best.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (28 Aug 2014)

All the very best to you Nick for a full recovery.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Nick Gibbs (28 Aug 2014)

KevM":75necxj5 said:


> Great to hear of your progress Nick - how about a limited edition of your hand-made helicopters in air ambulance livery?



I've only just noticed this, Kev, and didn't have time to get it done for Westonbirt. Fantastic idea. I've only just spoken to the police accident report folk today, who have been amazing, and it turns out that I wasn't transferred by helicopter, just good old road ambulance. They weren't, however, sure if I'd make it to hospital alive or dead. That makes you think. 

All the best

Nick


----------



## Nick Gibbs (9 May 2015)

Just in case anyone is wondering, the first issue of Living Woods since my injury has just been sent out, and thanks for so much support.

As readers will know, we published a shortened version of British Woodworking in October 2014, to coincide with D&M's Tool Show, and to say thanks for all the support after my accident. But I have certainly not been fit enough to produce a monthly magazine. So my first real trial to see if I can get our magazines and the company going again has been to produce Living Woods. I will be doing two more issues of that to see how well my brain copes, and then devise a strategy for the future. 

We are likely to contact BW subscribers with an offer of a refund or an alternative as soon as possible. We were going to do that earlier in the year, but then very nearly sold the magazine, and postponed that decision. Who knows what will happen next!!

Thanks to everyone for their support. 

Nick


----------



## lurker (9 May 2015)

Nick,

I don't want you wasting your time and money offering a refund.
I will e mail you soon to firmly refuse any repayment.
Just concentrate on getting better


----------



## yorkshirepudding (10 May 2015)

Hi Nick, subscription renewed for 12 issues. Keep fighting on.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (10 May 2015)

Thanks everyone. We have actually started a crowdfunding campaign, which is aimed at keeping Living Woods going for the moment as part of my improvement/recovery, and if we can do that there may be potential for British Woodworking to return. So sorry for the delays and for any money we owe to subscribers.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Steve Maskery (10 May 2015)

Great idea Nick. Why not put a link to your crowdfunder in your signature? I've sure that's not breaking the forum rules.

I'm rather wishing I'd tried to crowdfund my workshop build!

S


----------



## Halo Jones (10 May 2015)

> Nick,
> 
> I don't want you wasting your time and money offering a refund.
> I will e mail you soon to firmly refuse any repayment.



I feel the same Nick. I am glad you didn't sell BW. It is without doubt the best and most genuine British woodworking magazine and oozes it from every pore. It is your magazine and would feel so different without you holding the helm. Please concentrate on getting better. If British Woodworking ever gets back on its feet then I will ask for the rest of my subscription to be honoured but until then - best of luck with everything!

H.


----------



## Wizard9999 (11 May 2015)

Steve Maskery":3j6sc42v said:


> I'm rather wishing I'd tried to crowdfund my workshop build!
> 
> S



Steve

I reckon you'd need to raise a hefty sum just to pay Ray for all of the hours he has put in - not that I'm bitter I don't have a Ray :wink: 

Terry.


----------



## Nick Gibbs (7 Jul 2015)

Thanks to everyone for an amazing response to the crowdfunding campaign.

Life has been further challenged by me having a seizure at the end of May, which is common after a brain injury, but means that I cannot drive for at least another year. This seriously hampers editing, but hopefully doesn't stop it. 

As a result I have adjusted my blog accordingly, and it is now titled Walking with Wood, and charts the obstacles and benefits of not being allowed to drive. It is still at www.nickgibbs.com.

Thanks again for all the support. 

Nick


----------



## Graham Orm (7 Jul 2015)

Sorry to hear that Nick. Best wishes.


----------



## Jacob (7 Jul 2015)

All the best Nick. Get back on the bike a soon as you can. 

Were helmets an issue in your accident? I ask this as we are off to the continent again shortly on our bikes - getting a bit doddery I wonder if I should be wearing a helmet.

I've had 2 falling accidents in recent years but not from a bike - the first was from a fridge and the second down some icy steps. Sheer coincidence.


----------

